# Haunted attraction coming to our city!!



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

This was just posted a few days ago. A couple of businessmen who are heavy into the haunt scene have purchased an old warehouse and will be converting a porton of it into a big haunted attraction this Halloween!
Needles to say, lewlew, MotelSixx and I will be watching the developments very closely!!
http://www.goerie.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=2013301319888


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

That is so cool. First, you're lucky enough to like in a city with such a cool name, then a place like this opens. Are you going to see if he needs any of your ideas?


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Cool! I may have to take a road trip! I wonder if the restaurant will be haunt themed?


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

scareme said:


> That is so cool. First, you're lucky enough to like in a city with such a cool name, then a place like this opens. Are you going to see if he needs any of your ideas?


I'd like to at least meet the guys and see what they are planning. Not sure if they'd want any ideas but I'd love the chance to help out and maybe work as a scare actor on the weekends they are open. I'm really hoping they make this thing cool and scary, not water it down.



Copchick said:


> Cool! I may have to take a road trip! I wonder if the restaurant will be haunt themed?


Absolutely! I'l keep you filled in on updates. We were wondering the same about the restaurant.


----------



## the bloody chef (Dec 14, 2012)

And just how did _Eerie, Pa._ not already have a haunted attraction? It should be the Halloween Capitol of the world!


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

They'd better step up their game because I know jdubbya, MotelSixx, and I are going to be watching verrrry closely to make sure they do this thing right!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Yay for you lucky people! Hhhhmmmm, how far away is Pennsylvania again??? I may have to plan a road trip myself...


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

the bloody chef said:


> And just how did _Eerie, Pa._ not already have a haunted attraction? It should be the Halloween Capitol of the world!


There are a lot of smaller haunted attractions locally; Volunteer firemen fundraisers, a haunted ghost ship (The Brig Niagara), ghost tours, etc. Thisd will be the biggest and most commercial we've had in years and sounds like it will be an annual thing, providng it does well. I think it will be big hit. Erie has always been a big Halloween town.



lewlew said:


> They'd better step up their game because I know jdubbya, MotelSixx, and I are going to be watching verrrry closely to make sure they do this thing right!


Oh yeah!!!



Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:Yay for you lucky people! Hhhhmmmm, how far away is Pennsylvania again??? I may have to plan a road trip myself...


You can be here in 8 hours! If my son gets leave from Camp Lejeune, you can hitch a ride with him!:smoking:


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

You'd better hope they don't name the thing Eerie Manor!!!!!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

jdubbya said:


> You can be here in 8 hours! If my son gets leave from Camp Lejeune, you can hitch a ride with him!:smoking:


:jol:Ha ha, don't think I won't take you up on that...your poor son....he would be so mad at you...I almost NEVER shut up...


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

lewlew said:


> You'd better hope they don't name the thing Eerie Manor!!!!!


Hmmm....copyright infringement. I suppose we could settle out of court, say for a portion of the proceeds, or better yet, my own room to haunt!



Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:Ha ha, don't think I won't take you up on that...your poor son....he would be so mad at you...I almost NEVER shut up...


He's VERY good at tuning people out! Just ask my wife!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That would be so cool if you local guys could participate. We could all get the inside story then


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

That seems a steal for the price, but not knowing the insides & outs of the building maybe not! But what a cool place to start!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Ahhh lucky! Wish we had a big one.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I'm going to do some digging and see if I can get some contact information on these guys. Might be worth looking them up. The other option is to just wait a few months as they'll have to start working on it soon if they want to have it up and running for this season.


----------

